# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Canal Xerta Sènia: toma y central de bombeo

## perdiguera

Una de las primeras paradas de hoy ha sido en la estación de bombeo del canal Xerta Sènia y su toma en el embalse que crea el azud de Xerta.
Las fotos están hechas desde donde me han dejado.

----------


## FEDE

Muy buenas fotos tocayo, viendo las fotos veo el río a tope, me parece que este año se han pasado un poco con el regadío en la zona, lo digo por como están dejando la cuenca del Ebro, no hay nada más que ver la gráfica y compararla con la del año pasado para ver que se han pasado, si bien es verdad que parece qué este año a llovido menos por la zona que en el 2010, muchas gracias por las fotos.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

No te engañes, lo que ves es el embalse producido por el azud de Xerta.
Los dos canales principales del Delta, el de la derecha y el  de la izquierda siguen bajando agua a tope. Por lo menos hasta el Pilar.

----------


## Luján

> No te engañes, lo que ves es el embalse producido por el azud de Xerta.
> Los dos canales principales del Delta, el de la derecha y el  de la izquierda siguen bajando agua a tope. Por lo menos hasta el Pilar.


Y hasta Sant Jaume. Al menos el de la derecha. Lo vi el domingo.

----------


## perdiguera

Me refería al 12 de octubre.

----------


## Luján

> Me refería al 12 de octubre.


Vale.

Pensé que te referías a un pueblo  :Embarrassment:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Un sitio muy bonito, tiene buena pinta.
Gracias compañero.

----------

